# Gratfeful Sell-Out



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

i'd be embarrassed to even be there. how could they? 

Rolling Stone : Grateful Dead Reunite for Barack Obama Benefit Show


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

it's a sad day. official death of the hippy last night.

"Obama, who has never attended a Dead concert but is said to have Dead music on his iPod, filmed a special video message for the Deadheads at last night&#8217;s concert."


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## lJamiel (Feb 5, 2008)

how could they?


----------



## Doc OG (Feb 12, 2008)

goes to show again who held the dead together..Jerry would have never allowed such an atrocity!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats pretty crappy..I feel like doin some target practice with my GD vinyl/cds now..
Who's next tho?? are we gonna see the mothers of invention back without Zappa for the inauguration


----------



## goatamineHcL (Feb 12, 2008)

damn.......

i guess everyone needs to get paid sometime


i still would have gone if i knew about it and was close by thouigh 

love a dead show even if its not really the dead


----------



## stickyhits (Feb 12, 2008)

guess they might as well almost everyone else already soldout


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2008)

What a bunch of sell outs, lol. Jerry would have never done that.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 12, 2008)

I am seriously beginning to hate barack obama......


----------



## mrskitz (Feb 12, 2008)

why?they didnt have to agree to do it!


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 12, 2008)

i bet barack was rocking out at GD concerts like 10years ago, trippin lucy. well probably not, thats sad....


----------



## lincolnvtboy (Feb 24, 2008)

did you hear phil's reasoning for it? Everyone needs to vote sometime, or something along those lines. i thought it was a good concert. Jackie greene ripped the Sugaree, but alas he's not jerry


----------



## NewEnglandPotriot (Feb 24, 2008)

Nah, dudes. You guys are all messed up. Jerry would've understood Obamamania, man. In the late 70's and early 80's he used to watch televangelists like Billy Graham and Pat Robertson, 'cause he understood what draws people to a Pied Piper-like personality. Barack's got that, but he "gets it," too. I caucused for him in my state.


----------



## Redrum (Feb 29, 2008)

Saw the Dead in Dallas back around 86 or 87. All time best show I have seen to the day. It was a triple flying eyball adventure. Longest fukn show I ever saw as well. Got out to the car around 3am to find my headlights wouldnt work on the car...lol.. oh was that ever a trip getting home. How I ever got home is still not clear. Back in the day...

Oh and Obama has my vote


----------

